# Time in the paint shop



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Got some time this morning in paint shop to play a little. Logistics and other issues are keeping me off the water.
Couple of new prototype surfster styles in a color that received positive comments previously. Need epoxy and hardwar but swam nice on testing.

I hope others are on the water....happy SLAYING


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

You do some awesome work MS!!!!


----------



## justonemore (Jul 11, 2011)

Those look incredible


----------



## Piraaja (Jan 11, 2011)

You have a great style! the eye holes are nice touch, how do you drill them?


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks guys!

i make the eyes using a fostner bit, Then I widen it out using a ball rasp, then some final hand sanding 

MS


----------

